# Are you ready for the New 3D? Here is what you will need.



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

With so many people raving about the new 3D format coming to your home theater there are many questions as to what you will need to make this available to you. The new 3D format does not use the old stile red and blue glasses and does not work the same way as it did in the past and will not work with your existing equipment. Here is what you will need in order for it to work:

First of all there is a new standard for High Definition Media Interface (HDMI) version 1.4 is now out and this is required for the new 3D format. This does not mean that version 1.3 is obsolete however if you want 3D you must upgrade.

You will need a HDMI 1.4 compliant BluRay player (the PS3 is the only player that can upgrade to HDMI 1.4 via firmware)
You will need a HDMI 1.4 compliant Receiver
and last but not least and the most important, a display or projector that is also HDMI 1.4 3D capable. 









The new 3D also requires you to still wear glasses but these have special polarized lenses and usually have some sort of battery to power them. Everyone in the room will be required to have them in order to see the 3D image and must not sit more than about 20° off center. Most TVs will ship with two pairs of battery operated rechargeable glasses that are synced with the display wirelessly, extra pairs will cost anywhere between $150-$250 each and at this point Samsung glasses will not work on Panasonc displays and so forth.

The misconception that many people have is that you only need the new 3D display but their entire chain must all be HDMI 1.4 equipment meaning that you will need to upgrade everything.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Tony, have you seen a demonstration of 3D yet?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I tried one at our Futureshop on the new Sony they had on display and though its a neat experience I just dont like the glasses and I really think its going to be more a novelty rather than something allot of people will want. 3D displays cost allot more (twice as much) and for me I would only buy a 3D capable projector and my understanding is that will be a year or so away before we see one as there are some logistics that still need to be worked out.
Futureshop was taking preorders for the new Sony 3D display and did not have any for sale.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I looked up what's avaialable at Future Shop and noticed the Samsung glasses are rated 1.7 of out of 5. The 55" Samsung LED TV is $4000. I imagine it will take some time for 3D to progressively get better.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> You will need a HDMI 1.4 compliant Receiver


Incorrect. There are two dual HDMI 3D BD players coming out this year, eliminating the need for a new receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Incorrect. There are two dual HDMI 3D BD players coming out this year, eliminating the need for a new receiver.


These players will be fairly pricey, That also means that a person will need to select different inputs on the display and in the case of a 3D capable projector the need to have two long HDMI runs to its location (one from the receiver and one directly from the BluRay). Lots of hassles in my opinion.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> These players will be fairly pricey


Not really, I expect them to be around $300



tonyvdb said:


> That also means that a person will need to select different inputs on the display


which a lot of people do already.



tonyvdb said:


> in the case of a 3D capable projector the need to have two long HDMI runs to its location (one from the receiver and one directly from the BluRay).


Why two long runs? Don't people typically put their blu ray player near their receiver? So, that would be one long run, maybe, correct? The same long run that you'd have regardless? If it would be easier, I'd be more than happy to put up a diagram for you.



tonyvdb said:


> Lots of hassles in my opinion.


You've yet to point out a single hassle.

And even if it would be a hassle, a new receiver is NOT needed, as you claimed in the first post.


BTW, many people also still use optical for BD and run HDMI to their display, foregoing the lossless audio codecs. Those people can continue to do the same thing with 3D and not only will they not need a new receiver (again, as you claim), they also wont' need a dual HDMI BD player.

And finally, since there's many DLP displays that are 3D compatible (and are HDMI 1.3), you might not necessarily need a 1.4 display either. In my case, for my living room, all I need is a 3D Blu Ray player and the Mits adapter ($100) to be enjoying 3D. No new receiver, no HMDI 1.4 display.



tonyvdb said:


> their entire chain must all be HDMI 1.4 equipment meaning that you will need to upgrade everything.


Also incorrect.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

spartanstew said:


> Why two long runs? Don't people typically put their blu ray player near their receiver? So, that would be one long run, maybe, correct? The same long run that you'd have regardless? If it would be easier, I'd be more than happy to put up a diagram for you.


The two outputs are there so one goes to the receiver to receive the uncompressed audio and the second goes to the display/projector If you have a HDMI 1.4 BluRay player and you pass the signal though to a non 1.4 receiver the 3D signal will not function. 
Most people will pass all video signals through the receiver using one HDMI cable to the projector If you go your route you will still need one HDMI cable to the receiver for the audio and the second will run directly to the projector meaning a second long cable as there would already be one run from the receiver for all the other video signal.


----------



## gte011h (Feb 19, 2010)

Question. Can a HDMI v1.3 receiver, with capability to upgrade firmware, be upgraded to v1.4?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly no, Its a real shame as the hardware wont support it. This is why many of us wont be upgrading.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The two outputs are there so one goes to the receiver to receive the uncompressed audio and the second goes to the display/projector If you have a HDMI 1.4 BluRay player and you pass the signal though to a non 1.4 receiver the 3D signal will not function.
> Most people will pass all video signals through the receiver using one HDMI cable to the projector If you go your route you will still need one HDMI cable to the receiver for the audio and the second will run directly to the projector meaning *a second long cable* as there would already be one run from the receiver for all the other video signal.



You don't need a second LONG run, if using a projector. You will need a second HDMI cable from your blu ray player to your AVR. How long is that? 3 feet? That's not long in my book.

Now, if your talking about another HDMI run for cable or satellite, or something similar, that could be true, but many people do that already and many people use their theater for movies only. Not everyone uses their AVR like a switcher.

Here's the point - you stated the following:

*You will need a HDMI 1.4 compliant BluRay player (the PS3 is the only player that can upgrade to HDMI 1.4 via firmware)
You will need a HDMI 1.4 compliant Receiver
and last but not least and the most important, a display or projector that is also HDMI 1.4 3D capable.
*

*Technically, all 3 of those things are incorrect.* You do not necessarily need a HDMI 1.4 BD player, because you can use the PS3, and while the PS3 can be upgraded to 1.4 compatibility, it won't be 1.4 (lets call it 1.3+).
You don't need an HDMI 1.4 receiver unless you want to use it as a switcher.
You don't need an HDMI 1.4 display if you already have a 3D ready display (i.e. DLP).


There's already enough confusion regarding 3D. There's no need to make threads that list incorrect information and state things as absolutes, when they're not. Yes, in some situations, some of the things you say are true, but in other situations they're not, so you can't say "HERE IS WHAT YOU WILL NEED"


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony is not wrong when describing what is required for the forthcoming "Full 3D HD"
With Mitsubishi's earlier 3D Ready RPTV's, a box is required to make it compatible.
Here is the description:
"That said, Mitsubishi’s 2007, 2008 and 2009 legacy rear projection sets can be adapted to play these new FHD3D signals. Mitsubishi announced and demonstrated at the 2010 CES a converter box that down-converts the Blu-ray FHD3D HDMI signal (albeit at half resolution [960 x1080] for each eye). The converter box is due to arrive around the same time the first 3D capable Blu-ray players ship this spring.

Certain HDMI 1.3 Components will be able to be used with 3D albeit at a reduced resolution. Until there are 3D Blu Ray's and other Media available, we will not know how much worse the lower resolution of HDMI 1.3 Components will impact the experience.

The fact is HDMI 1.3 is not capable of carrying the full resolution of the Full 3D HD from forthcoming HDMI 1.4 Components. I personally am not interested in 3D until Glasses are not required.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I just saw a DEMO of SONY's version of 3D and it was impressive! The downfall was the glasses but the 3D effect was amazing even on a 50" tv. 

Matt


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have check out a demo by Samsung with the wife, it was okay the wife got a headache and felt nauseous, anything that makes the wife sick is pretty much out. We have watched movies in 3D at the theater and it's the same result with her, we figured it was the size of the screen nope it's the 3D effect itself.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Also did you know that you usually only get two pairs of glasses with a 3D capable display and that extra pairs coast anywhere between $150 and $250 each and one manufacturers glasses will not work with anther manufacturer because they are rechargeable and sync with the display wirelessly.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

So much for inviting your friends over for movie night, if you invite five friends over you need to spend $750-$1250 for extra glasses or don't have friends over any more. They should come out with some kind of standard, so if your 3D TV bites it you will have to replace all those extra pairs of glasses you bought when you replace the TV with a different brand?.......not cool.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Tony is not wrong when describing what is required for the forthcoming "Full 3D HD"




You do not need an HDMI 1.4 receiver. You do not necessarily need a new HDMI 1.4 display (as you mention, some HDMI 1.3 displays can use a converter). You also do not necessarily need a HDMI 1.4 BD player (as was mentioned, the PS3 is HDMI 1.3 and it will work with firmware).

So, what do you mean he's not wrong in describing what is required? Maybe you and I have a different definition of required?

My definition of required is HAVE TO HAVE for it to work. 

Even if you want to stick to your Marketing guns regarding "Full 3D HD" (the Bose and Monster people would be very proud), you still don't need a NEW A/V RECEIVER for 3D (even your so-called full 3d). 

And telling people that they do, is at best incorrect and at worst irresponsible. 

Do we not owe it to readers of this forum to provide correct information or is it more important for a select group of posters to have each others backs?

I don't understand why it's so hard on this particular forum for members to say "Oh, you're right, didn't think of that". Instead everyone defends their statements (and gets others to jump in and support them too), regardless of the evidence against them.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Also did you know that you usually only get two pairs of glasses with a 3D capable display and that extra pairs coast anywhere between $150 and $250 each and one manufacturers glasses* will not work* with anther manufacturer because they are rechargeable and sync with the display wirelessly.


Again, you should change that to MAY NOT WORK.

Some will, some won't and there's many third party providers that are currently looking into fixing that issue. I don't know why you continue to state everything in such absolutes, when there are none.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We need to clarify what is meant by 3D when talking about what is required for it to work. Tony is correct in the context of using a complete system with most current players. Not everyone will require all of these things to get 3D. In fact, people have been using 3D for some time now without 1.4 at all. :neener: 

As with most matters in this field, you have to be very careful about the context that frames sweeping statements:rant: about what will and will not work. When there is a problem with something that someone says that revolves around an incomplete context, as with Tony's statements, it is much more useful to attempt to clarify what is meant than to outright challenge the comments as being incorrect. In this case both Tony and Stew are correct, to a degree.onder:

Now kiss and make up, sing kumbaya 3 times, beg each other's forgiveness, and promise to play nice in the future.:sarcastic:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

While you do not need an HDMI 1.4 AVR for 3D at full resolution, it is convenient to use your AVR as a HDMI Switcher and still maintain the highest resolution if choosing to go 3D. Again, 3D is something I have said many times I am not interested in until Glassed are not required.

Where Bose and Monster comes into this, I am utterly clueless. I am sure Monster is stoked to have new expensive HDMI 1.4 Cables to sell, but it is not these companies leading the brigade. Rather, it seems to be Sony and primarily the manufacturers of HDMI 1.4 Panels. Which is really all of them.

AVR Manufacturers have announced HDMI 1.4 AVR's and soon they will be available. And also Full HD 3D is what all of the Manufacturers are calling the HDMI 1.4 Components. As they are capable of carrying a much higher amount of information.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What exactly is the "New 3D"? What is different about it vs the "Old 3D" ... assuming there is an "old" since there is a "new". Is there maybe a more specific name for the newer 3D technology?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The "old" 3D used the red and blue glasses and used video that had that strange red blue out of focus look and did work on any display but looked awful if viewed without the glasses. The new uses special glasses that are synchronized to the display and are pricey.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The old never worked for me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The HDMI 3D 1.4 Spec incorporates Shutter Glasses and at dual 1080p/120Hz resolution for each eye.
The earlier 1.3 Components that are compatible will do so at a much lower resolution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Here are some links for fun reading.  
http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/hdmi_1_4/3d.aspx
http://dvice.com/archives/2009/12/no-new-blu-ray.php
http://www.3dmovielist.com/3dhdtvs.html
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/26/ready-or-not-the-latest-3d-technology-is-coming-home/
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/feature/1598260/through-3d-looking-glass

Matt


----------



## rafath23 (May 28, 2010)

Question. Suppose i have a ps3 (which is upgradable to HDMI 1.4) and an avr wit HDMI 1.3... do i need to buy a new AVR wit HDMI 1.4???


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I believe the first post on this thread stated basically every component has to be HDMI 1.4 compliant. For that i am not ready, by a long shot.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> The old never worked for me.


I dont think it was anything other than a poor gimmick for anyone, hence the 'new' 3D


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

rafath23 said:


> Question. Suppose i have a ps3 (which is upgradable to HDMI 1.4) and an avr wit HDMI 1.3... do i need to buy a new AVR wit HDMI 1.4???


There is a way around it but you would need to buy a HDMI splitter so you can send one HDMI signal directly to the display and the other one to the receiver the trick is that the receiver may not like even accepting the HDMI 1.4 signal and reject the audio from it as well.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> There is a way around it but you would need to buy a HDMI splitter so you can send one HDMI signal directly to the display and the other one to the receiver the trick is that the receiver may not like even accepting the HDMI 1.4 signal and reject the audio from it as well.


It's called an optical cable. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> It's called an optical cable. :T


The problem with that is you cant transmit the uncompressed audio formats via optical.


----------

